# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Begins Shipping July 27, 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2017)

```
Both <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s3TmM9">B&H Photo</a> and <a href="http://amzn.to/2sjTrPL">Amazon</a> are showing a shipping date of July 27, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II. We expect a few will ship out before then around the globe as retailers will likely receive shipments around July 24, 2017.</p>
<p>We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America. We have no information for the rest of the globe.</p>
<p><a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> is offering a free 128gb Lexar SD card with any preorder placed by July 16, 2017.</p>
<p>Preorder links after the break:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Body</p>
<ul>
<li>USA $1999: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tmBfEW">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2sjTrPL">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> (If ordered before July 16, free 128gb Lexar SD Card)</li>
<li>UK £1999: <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1010062T%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-6d-mark-ii-digital-slr-camera-body-1630560%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
<li>Canada $2599: <a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRU1GTEJGRk5HSklCRkhMRklH?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.henrys.com%2F98225-CANON-EOS-6D-MK-II-BODY.aspx">Henry’s</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</p>

<ul>
<li>USA $2599: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s3TmM9">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2triKPZ">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-with-24-105mm-is-stm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> (If ordered before July 16, free 128gb Lexar SD Card)</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon EOS 6D Mark II w/24-105mm f/4L IS II</p>
<ul>
<li>USA $3099: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tnn96a">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2u0EWh6">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-with-24-105mm-f4l-is-ii-usm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> (If ordered before July 16, free 128gb Lexar SD Card)</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Body w/24-70mm f/4L IS</p>
<ul>
<li>UK £2379: <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1010063D%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-ef-24-70mm-f4l-is-usm-lens-kit">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-6d-mark-ii-digital-slr-camera-with-24-70mm-f4-l-is-lens-1631339%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Canon BG-E21 Battery Grip for EOS 6D Mark II</p>
<ul>
<li>USA $300: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s4e6TL">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2u0nzgx">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-bg-e21-battery-grip.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>UK £199: <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1150097F%2Fgrips%2Fcanon%2Fbg-e21-battery-grip">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-bg-e21-battery-grip-1630561%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## MintChocs (Jul 6, 2017)

While I am not in hurry to buy one, it will be interesting to watch real world reviews.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America.



Wait, what? There have been preorders? But...but...one card slot. Gimped AF. *NO 4K*. Who could possibly want such a camera?!?

On a serious note, it's pretty lame that the neither of the USA 24-105 kits offer any discount on the bundled lens. If I were buying a 6D and needed a standard zoom, I'd be inclined to look at a white box copy of the original 24-105/4L IS, which can be had for ~$600. The UK discount on the 24-70/4L seems pretty good, though.


----------



## bereninga (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America.
> ...



Pre-orders isn't a surprise. This is a very capable camera.

But is it really that good of news that "that most preorders will be met in North America"? If this was a homerun, this baby would be back-ordered.


----------



## Talys (Jul 6, 2017)

bereninga said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



80D was a home run and getting one wasn't a problem. Or, Samsung S8, if you want to take a different product group.

I hate it when companies can't forecast well enough to meet preorders or launch demand. It especially doesn't make sense on super-popular pro cameras, which have a shelf life of years -- so it's not like they're going to run into problems if they make too many. The only reason to not be able to meet launch demand on something like this is either sloppiness on the manufacturing end, poor forecasting, or trying to create hype by having a sold-out product.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

bereninga said:


> But is it really that good of news that "that most preorders will be met in North America"? If this was a homerun, this baby would be back-ordered.



Yes, it's good news. As Talys stated, it would be backordered most likely only if Canon failed to properly forecast demand.

The other reason for backorders (although it usually doesn't affect preorders) is if there's a problem with the product, so the manufacturer halts sales until corrected units can be fed into the pipeline.


----------



## CanonCams (Jul 6, 2017)

Wish Midwest would update their site to show a possible ship date.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America.
> ...


I have not seen a Canadian package with the 24-70F4 yet.........

Canon is ******* if they do not offer it to me NOW!.....

or maybe I'll just order them separately....


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 6, 2017)

Free SD card could make it worthwhile.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 6, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Free SD card could make it worthwhile.



Some people would want another free SD card slot as well


----------



## justawriter (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America.
> ...



Obviously the worst camera of all times. I will gladly, at no charge, take one off the hands of anyone who is so disgusted that they bought one in a moment of weakness. Purely out of charity and the goodness of my heart, you understand.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told initial inventory will be very good and that most preorders will be met in North America.
> ...



Some of us (like myself) are just idiots and don't know any better, that's why we pre-ordered. If we had half a brain we would have left for Sony years ago. 

I agree with you on the kit lens packages. There is zero discount there, kind of disappointing.

On my own serious note, I have a canoe trip up to the boundary waters canoe area that I'm leaving for on the 29th. It looks like I'm just going to miss getting this camera in time.  This is one of those times I *really* enjoyed the GPS as it essentially tracked our trip, the routes and portages we took, where we camped, etc. Every time I took a picture it was like placing a marker on the map.


----------



## LarsCS (Jul 7, 2017)

Sweet. I preordered on the 28th and am looking forward to the 6D II. I am glad I can still use the batteries of the 7D, 6D, and 5Ds with it.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 7, 2017)

In other news, another forum is showing me ads for the D750 being dropped by another $200 at B&H. Wonder if Nikon is feeling the heat? :


----------

